# Eric/AZmom



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Just to let you both know I wasn't being rude by leaving the chatroom while we were chatting! I was disconnected and the system wouldn't allow me to log back on. I didn't get a chance to make a note of the drug you mentioned- was it SSRI? Thanks and good night!Linda


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I was cut off too Linda, I guess we all were. I thought it was just me, but I lost my connection for a short time.The SSRIs are a class of drugs, anti-depressants actually. They work on neurotransmitters for depression, but also happen to work for IBS and anxiety. It may be trial and error to find the right one, but a good GI should be able to work with you. If you experience unwelcome side effects, try another. I think there are around 30 to try, but most patients go through 3 or 4 before they find one that works.AZ


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Thanks AZmom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

no problem Linda on getting booted.You might try tthe meds AZ is talking about and it wuld be good to get to some of the issues you may being having that are perhaps keeping you awake.I also think yoga might be a good thing to try for you or tai chi.But, if I were you I would really talk to a god doctor about this first.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

